# Star Trek 4: Produzent von "Zorn des Khan" schreibt ein Drehbuch



## Darkmoon76 (19. Juli 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Trek 4: Produzent von "Zorn des Khan" schreibt ein Drehbuch* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Trek 4: Produzent von "Zorn des Khan" schreibt ein Drehbuch*


----------



## Worrel (19. Juli 2020)

> Wenn ich hier nicht völlig daneben liege, ist mein Pitch ganz anders. Es gibt bisher noch nichts, was ähnlich ist ...



Da bin ich aber mal sehr skeptisch...
Was soll das sein, das er jetzt quasi neu erfunden hat?

Er wird ja wohl nicht nur _"... in Star Trek"_ meinen und dann zB einen Matrix Verschnitt präsentieren.

Und ansonsten wird ja gerade der Bereich der Science Fiction in Filmen und Erzählungen schon seit Jahrzehnten mehr und weniger erfolgreich beackert - von verschwurbelten Traum/Paralleldimensionsgeschichten über simple Familienschicksale, die Bedeutung und die Rechte von Robotern, der Traum vom ewigen Leben, die Einsamkeit im Weltraum, der Weltraum als Allegorie oder auch nur als surrealistischer Hintergrund zur persönlichen Erleuchtung, Aliens, die aus Versehen Leben zerstören, weil sie unsere Daseinsform nicht begreifen, Jahrtausende alte Prophezeihungen, Flugtaxis, Metaphern und politische Kommentare zu gespiegelten Situationen unserer aktuellen oder vergangenen Realität, Ausbeutung, Unterdrückung, Genozid - diverse Dystopien, die sich entwickeln könnten, wurden auch schon in verschiedensten Farben abgeklappert ...

... nein, ehrlich: was soll er erfunden haben, das es nicht zumindest "ähnlich" schon mal gegeben haben soll!?


----------



## DerPrinzGESPERRT (20. Juli 2020)

Das heißt nichts gutes... Wenn ich Star Trek will dann schaue ich nicht Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan sondern Star Trek: The Motion Picture.


----------



## Enisra (20. Juli 2020)

DerPrinzGESPERRT schrieb:


> Das heißt nichts gutes... Wenn ich Star Trek will dann schaue ich nicht Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan sondern Star Trek: The Motion Picture.



ich hätte die Aussage bei irgendwas nach der TNG Serie noch irgendwie verstanden, das ist eher ...  aber gut, wenn man eine Meinung will die man nur selbst hat


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Juli 2020)

DerPrinzGESPERRT schrieb:


> Das heißt nichts gutes... Wenn ich Star Trek will dann schaue ich nicht Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan sondern Star Trek: The Motion Picture.


Also chice Effekte mit hohlen Figuren, verpackt in über 2 Stunden unendlicher Langeweile?

Danke, aber nein Danke. 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## xdave78 (20. Juli 2020)

DerPrinzGESPERRT schrieb:


> Das heißt nichts gutes... Wenn ich Star Trek will dann schaue ich nicht Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan sondern Star Trek: The Motion Picture.


Boah, der ist so schlecht oder? Der könnte glatt bei SchleFaZ laufen. Gilt aber auch für  ST4, 9 und 10. Die sind nur zum wegschalten. Dabei liebe ich alles StarTrek (abgesehen von DS9 und o.g. Filmen).


----------



## Worrel (20. Juli 2020)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Boah, der ist so schlecht oder? Der könnte glatt bei SchleFaZ laufen. Gilt aber auch für  ST4, 9 und 10. Die sind nur zum wegschalten. Dabei liebe ich alles StarTrek (abgesehen von DS9 und o.g. Filmen).



ST4? Sicher?

ST4 ist die Zeitreise mit den Walen (wird im Allgemeinen positiv bewertet) - ST5 hingegen ist "Die Reise zu Gott" mit dem _"Row, row, row your boat"_ Gesinge im US Nationalpark (im Allgemeinen als Niete gewertet)


----------



## Enisra (20. Juli 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> ST4? Sicher?
> 
> ST4 ist die Zeitreise mit den Walen (wird im Allgemeinen positiv bewertet) - ST5 hingegen ist "Die Reise zu Gott" mit dem _"Row, row, row your boat"_ Gesinge im US Nationalpark (im Allgemeinen als Niete gewertet)



aber auch nur Nieten im Star Trek Kontext, er ist halt Shattner als Film, ist damit Cheesy und Hammy AF, aber hat eine Story, einer der man auch Folgen kann und es trifft keiner so Absurd Dumme Entscheidungen. Das freihändige Klettern an El Capitan ist vielleicht Leichtsinnig, aber klettern ist jetzt per se nicht dumm, vorallem wenn man sich mal wirklich anschaut was bei SchleFaz kommt
Selbest Nemesis würde dafür zu gut sein  und ich halte den Film für'n Unfall

Und grade wenn man ST4 und ST9 nennt, bin ich mir auch nicht sicher, ob der gerade trollt oder nicht ...

Btw.: Ja, schaut mehr SchleFaz oder MST3K, wenn man sieht was gerne so als wirklich mieser Film bezeichnet wird glaub ich ja irgendwo, dass man noch nicht wirklich schlechte Filme geschaut hat. Nicht so Filme wie die von The Asylum, die irgendwo absichtlich so gestaltet sind, sondern wo die Leute wirklich gedacht haben, da jetzt einen tollen Film zu machen


----------



## Worrel (20. Juli 2020)

Enisra schrieb:


> Btw.: Ja, schaut mehr SchleFaz oder MST3K,


Ach, wußte gar nicht, daß es von MST3K mehr gibt außer diesem einen Film, den's auch auf deutsch gibt. 



> wenn man sieht was gerne so als wirklich mieser Film bezeichnet wird glaub ich ja irgendwo, dass man noch nicht wirklich schlechte Filme geschaut hat. Nicht so Filme wie die von The Asylum, die irgendwo absichtlich so gestaltet sind, sondern wo die Leute wirklich gedacht haben, da jetzt einen tollen Film zu machen


Die Filme von The Asylum sind nicht absichtlich so gestaltet, sondern, weil's halt am billigsten (und schnellsten) geht, die Filme auf diese Weise rauszuhauen.
(Die Sharknados als Ausnahme der Regel)


----------



## Enisra (20. Juli 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ach, wußte gar nicht, daß es von MST3K mehr gibt außer diesem einen Film, den's auch auf deutsch gibt.
> 
> Die Filme von The Asylum sind nicht absichtlich so gestaltet, sondern, weil's halt am billigsten (und schnellsten) geht, die Filme auf diese Weise rauszuhauen.
> (Die Sharknados als Ausnahme der Regel)



naja, die haben ja ne Neuauflage gemacht, wobei ich keine Ahnung hab ob die noch läuft, aber man kann ja auch alte Folgen schauen, alternativ hatte Rifftraxx auch einen Twitchkanal wo man mal so Absurde Videos gezeigt hatte
Und sicher sind die The Asylum Filme sau billig gemacht und absolut Thrashig, aber da geht keiner mit klarem Verstand ran und glaub irgendwas tolles oder einen Oscar Contender zu machen, die wissen da alle was für eine Art Film die da machen


----------



## Worrel (20. Juli 2020)

Enisra schrieb:


> Und sicher sind die The Asylum Filme sau billig gemacht und absolut Thrashig, aber da geht keiner mit klarem Verstand ran und glaub irgendwas tolles oder einen Oscar Contender zu machen, die wissen da alle was für eine Art Film die da machen



Ja, aber die gehen nicht mit dem _Vorsatz_ dahin, einen besonders schlechten Film zu machen, sondern stellen den halt "nur" besonders billig her.


----------



## OldShatterhand (20. Juli 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> ST4 ist die Zeitreise mit den Walen (wird im Allgemeinen positiv bewertet)



War mein liebster Film mit Kirk und co. Besonders der Humor war erfrischend.


----------



## Enisra (20. Juli 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ja, aber die gehen nicht mit dem _Vorsatz_ dahin, einen besonders schlechten Film zu machen, sondern stellen den halt "nur" besonders billig her.



ich würde es halt wie mit MacDoof u.ä. vergleichen, wenn man da hin geht erwartet man ja keine Sterneküche, maximal etwas Solides, die Erwartungshaltung ist halt nicht hoch, anders wenn man jetzt in eine Normale Wirtschaft geht
bei so The Asylum erwartet man halt schon nichts mehr, so anders sieht es halt so aus wie mit Matrix 2 oder so nen Van Helsing

Anyway: mal ehrlich, aber was soll am ST2, 4 und 9 jetzt so schlecht sein? Ich meine der erste wird zum einem nicht umsonst The Slow Motion Picture genannt, er hat halt auch wenig mit TOS und TAS gemein vom Pacing, Charatertraits oder so, eigentlich ist es der erste Soft Reboots, aber so The Voyage Home ist halt Prime Star Trek mit Botschaf, Bedeutungen und Aussagen und das beste Beispiel das es Fraglich ist wenn einer damit kommt das alle Filme heute von Politik und SWJ "ruiniert" werden würden
Und Khan ist halt die Logische Änderung zurück zu Star Trek  TOS


----------



## MrFob (20. Juli 2020)

Ich verstehe es auch nicht. Muss Enisra recht geben. Slebst die schlechteren Filme waren immer noch an sich ganz gut. Ja, selbst den 5er kann man sich durchaus anschauen und hat auch ein paar ganz nette Charakter Momente (nein, ich meine nicht Uhuras Tanz im Mondschein ).

Nemesis stoesst mich vor allem deswegen ab, weil es kein guter Abschied fuer meine Lieblingscrew war aber selbst hier muss man zugestehen, der Film hat einen der mMn am besten chreographierten Raumkaempfe im gesamten ST Franchise zu bieten.

Alles in allem kann ich nicht sagen, dass irgendein ST Film ein komplettes Desaster gewesen waere. Auch ST1 war halt einfach ein Kind seiner Zeit. Auch die Reboots sind - fuer das was sie sein wollen - echt gut gelungen und sehr unterhaltsame Filme.
2 und 4 zaehlen (zusammen mit 6 und 8 ) eh zum besten, was ST so hervorgebracht hat und der 9er war sicher bei weitem nicht perfekt aber in Ordnung wuerde ich sagen.

Dieser neue ST Film jetzt macht mir aber schon ein bisschen Sorgen. Wie oft haben sie denn die plaene dafuer jetzt schon ueber Bord geschmissen? Das ist doch bestimmt schon die 10te Iteration dieses Projekts, oder?


----------



## Worrel (20. Juli 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ich verstehe es auch nicht. Muss Enisra recht geben. Slebst die schlechteren Filme waren immer noch an sich ganz gut. Ja, selbst den 5er kann man sich durchaus anschauen und hat auch ein paar ganz nette Charakter Momente (nein, ich meine nicht Uhuras Tanz im Mondschein ).
> 
> Nemesis stoesst mich vor allem deswegen ab, weil es kein guter Abschied fuer meine Lieblingscrew war aber selbst hier muss man zugestehen, der Film hat einen der mMn am besten chreographierten Raumkaempfe im gesamten ST Franchise zu bieten.
> 
> ...



Da ich mit der TOS Crew groß geworden bin, kann ich an den ersten Kritikpunkte nicht wirklich gelten lassen. Selbst mit dem _Row, Row, row your Boat_- Gesinge ist der Score nicht auf unter 6/10 zu bekommen. Dennoch ist _"Komm, wir fahren zu Gott"_ der schlechteste TOS Film.
Die besten sind die Genesis Trilogie (inkl. Wal-Nachklapp) und _"Sherlock Spock und der verschwundene Torpedo"_.
Die NG bringt's leider nur auf einen guten Film - _"Zeitreise mit den Borg"_

Komplette Desaster?

Nun ja, ein Klon, der überhaupt nicht wie Picard aussieht, Strandbuggyfahrten einfach, um Strandbuggyfahrten im Film zu haben, und ein Androide, der mal eben durch den Weltraum bis in ein anderes Raumschiff springt ...

Oder der Khan Reboot mit Sternenflotte ohne sinnvolle Sicherheitsmaßnahmen; Diskussionen über regelkonformes Verhalten erst mitten im Einsatz statt davor, Transporter quer durch den Quadranten (wieso müssen die Khan dann mit einem Raumschiff verfolgen?; Unsinnige Befehle ("Bombardieren Sie Khan ohne Gerichtsverfahren mit 72 Torpedos" ) ...
Jo, ernsthaft: _Into Plotholes _ist jener Totalausfall, den man nur im Brain-off Modus ertragen kann. Einziges Highlight: Das taktische Zurückbeamen der Torpedos auf Khans Schiff.


----------



## MrFob (21. Juli 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nun ja, ein Klon, der überhaupt nicht wie Picard aussieht, Strandbuggyfahrten einfach, um Strandbuggyfahrten im Film zu haben, und ein Androide, der mal eben durch den Weltraum bis in ein anderes Raumschiff springt ...



Hier (also bei Nemesis) gebe ich dir in allen Punkten komplett recht (oh Gott war diese Buggy Fahrt furchtbar!) bis auf den letzten. Data's Jump fand ich ziemlich cool und war mMn auch cimatographisch (ist das ein deutsches Wort?) gut umgesetzt. Bei jedem anderen Charakter waere es natuerlich Unsinn gewesen aber dass Data alle Variablen bei der Aktion richtig berechnen kann und dann genau so abspringt/sich in All saugen laesst, dass er den genau richtigen Vektor fliegt, dass fand ich eigentlich cool und der Stunt hat schon zum Charakter gepasst.


----------



## KylRoy (21. Juli 2020)

als erstes hoffe ich mal es wird keinen Film mehr in der Kelvin Zeitlinie geben. Und dann bitte einmal etwas Brauchbares das den Namen Star Trek auch verdient.


----------

